# Funny



## TxBuilder (Oct 7, 2009)

Who hasn't seen at least one of these people at wallmart.

www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 7, 2009)

Tx, the scarry thing is I know half of those people. 

Dang it where are the dancing bananas?


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 8, 2009)

Only half?


----------



## funetical (Oct 8, 2009)

Hysterical. I bet they're taking pics at 3am. That's when the weirdos are out.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 8, 2009)

TxBuilder said:


> Only half?



Yeah only half. There are somethings we don't put up with in Tennessee (like inspectorD's hat) Hey theres the bananas:banana:


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 9, 2009)

But I bought the hat in Tennessee....great, now how am I gonna get another one when that one wears out.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 9, 2009)

But did you buy it at walmart?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw a guy on the side of the road near Jellico one day selling hats just like that. He had Canadian license plates, said he was from Winnipeg and told me he was trying to make enough money to pay for his tuition for "I wanna be a  porn star" school. Wonder what ever happened to that guy.....

Ya know, you just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## funetical (Oct 9, 2009)

Canadians cant be porn stars


----------



## funetical (Oct 9, 2009)

There's a rule aboot denim


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 9, 2009)

Yous seen my movie....what can I say....construction was slow.

And sometimes you just have to get the job as the greeter...with the hat.:hide:


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 30, 2010)

Soooo, I'm walkin through the Walmart in Watkins Glenn Ny a few weeks back with my cuz. We do the usual walk around lookin at stuff for a while, then head down towards the checkout.
As we get to a small child runnin around the store,through all the stuff in the middle of the big isle, we see a womman walking and lookin around mumblin to herself. The kid is just gigglin and the woman {cute 20 ish} is obviously in a world of her own trying to corrall the child...who hasn't been there before?
Soo, now the kid runs right past us both, and before the woman looks up to see me in her direct line of fire she yells..." My hand is about to get REAL personal with yer arse!!'...well, me not missin a beat says..." Don't you think I should know your name first?" with the biggest smile on my face.
Well, I didn't get her name, and the kid ....well the kid has a really red faced Mom


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 3, 2010)

Why do they let them do that? When I was a kid it was sit still or get whooped, strangers would help hold you down.


----------



## lily694 (Jan 20, 2011)

the site is wickedly funny!:rofl:


----------



## kaytav (Apr 18, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Yeah only half. There are somethings we don't put up with in Tennessee (like inspectorD's hat) Hey theres the bananas:banana:



I really hate this banana, i am sick of watching this banana dance.. :hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 18, 2011)

kaytav said:


> I really hate this banana, i am sick of watching this banana dance.. :hide:



Yep, we submitted a petition for dancing bacon and like asking for obamas birth cert... our request went ignored...but we do have a lovely new motor yacht


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Yep, we submitted a petition for dancing bacon and like asking for obamas birth cert... our request went ignored...but we do have a lovely new motor yacht



Hahaha, ok that's funny but i seriously hate that banana.. :rofl:


----------

